# Fusco



## ekrska (Sep 8, 2014)

The LFS claimed that this was a 'male for sure', after the growth and no color I am pretty sure they were wrong. Is this a female Nimbo fusco? about 4 inches or so.









http://i.imgur.com/bZGGNhi.jpg?1


http://imgur.com/bZGGNhi

http://i.imgur.com/gsBYYOO.jpg?1


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It's a fusco, alright. I wouldn't give up on it being male just yet, though - you can see a little blue coming in behind the gills, and at 4" it's still got a lot of growing to . Remember that we're talking about a species that matures at 10-12", here! I've had 2 male fuscos, and neither one showed any significant color until they were 6-7".


----------



## ekrska (Sep 8, 2014)

That makes me feel better. He/she is pretty fiesty. I tried to vent it..I think thats what its called where you look for the 2 shapes near anal fin, I didnt see an oval shaped hole. It was hard to tell though, and I am not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

It's just a baby still. The fins look a little to angular for a female, so at this point my guess is male, but only time will tell.


----------



## babbelman (Nov 2, 2014)

Its a male, just give him time to feel good to show his colors. If not a male you have the best looking female ever!


----------

